
Prepare for changes to macOS Server - ethanpil
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208312
======
TokyoKid
Apple has captured the consumer market extremely well. They have something
like 90%+ of the market share in dollars. The middling response to the iPhone
X suggests there's little room to grow on the high-end consumer side. So I'm
cautiously optimistic they'll move into enterprise and servers more. But it's
more likely they drop Server.

